# Cool Birds of Prey Videos!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ok guys, real or fake??? i have to say fake just because of how far fetched it is, but damn if its not a cool video


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I definitely think it's real. Some large eagles have a wing span of 8'-9'+. Birds of prey will attack all sorts of small animals, in this case a child. There was an article in the Burnaby newspaper a couple of weeks ago about an owl snatching a chihuahua!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

WTH!!! that is pretty crazy..


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

It was established that the video is a hoax.

Child-snatching eagle video created as student project - Montreal - CBC News


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> It was established that the video is a hoax.
> 
> Child-snatching eagle video created as student project - Montreal - CBC News


I stand corrected . Good to know that baby isn't going to have a life-long phobia of birds


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

....unless you move to S. America, then you have to worry about this guy:






the worlds largest & coolest looking Eagles reside there. It called the Harpy Eagle & his regular diet consist of sloths and monkeys

Then there's this fella if you move to the Philippines, hes called the Philippine Eagle and monkeys are his regular diet










Both are big enough to carry off small pets and kids


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

that's awesome


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes they are both pretty awesome birds of prey...Im a big fan these guys :bigsmile:
here's a good pic of the Harpy eagle


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to have a "tame" wild Bald Eagle visit me at the fish farm up in Powell River. It would follow me from site to site and eat the dead fish. It was only a juvenile and when I finished on one site, it would fly over to the next site and wait for me to pull up more fish. Would let me get to within a couple of feet. Too bad it got chased away one morning by a bigger male defending its territory.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Look up "Golden eagle kills goat"


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

DBam said:


> Look up "Golden eagle kills goat"


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> ....unless you move to S. America, then you have to worry about this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy #$%^ that's the largest flying bird that I've ever seen.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe they are the largest Eagles , both having a wingspan average of 7'3". They are both considered the most powerful Eagles. The Golden Eagle ranks up there too & I believe has a bit larger wingspan...largest on record is 2.8m

Mike Id say the 2nd eagle snatches kid video was real & thats a messed up way to go. Not only do ya get snatched a cliff, he gets drug, body pounced off a rock, then drops ya a couple hundred meters. But I guess that is better then be picked apart while alive.
Not to hijack your thread but thought you would like this one. I love the raptors and was clicking on one vid after another lol






this person has a bunch of cool vids from their porch you might want to check out too:
Pam Aus - YouTube


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I believe they are the largest Eagles , both having a wingspan average of 7'3". They are both considered the most powerful Eagles. The Golden Eagle ranks up there too & I believe has a bit larger wingspan...largest on record is 2.8m
> 
> Mike Id say the 2nd eagle snatches kid video was real & thats a messed up way to go. Not only do ya get snatched a cliff, he gets drug, body pounced off a rock, then drops ya a couple hundred meters. But I guess that is better then be picked apart while alive.
> Not to hijack your thread but thought you would like this one. I love the raptors and was clicking on one vid after another lol
> ...


no worries buddy, i'll rename the thread Cool bird videos or something and just keep em coming! I've see that fox, cat, eagle one before... pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

If you guys haven't checked out the birds of prey show at the greater Vancouver zoo... you should check it out because its amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

Fake
Child-snatching eagle video created as student project - Montreal - CBC News


----------

